# [SOLVED] xfce4.4: problema ricompilazione (exo)

## blackout314

antefatto:

appena uscito nel portage ho installato xfce4.4

funziona subito! bello anzi stupendo

dopo un po' di tempo ho deciso di aggiornare il world con

```
emerge -pv world
```

 e ho cominciato a risolvere i problemi

fra di questi vi era un confitto fra le KDElib e le KDE-env mi pare

ho unemergiato varie cose.. e riemergiate bene

adesso XFCE4.4 va male (benche' lo abbia ricompilato)

ci sono dei pezzi che non vanno bene.. non compare il desktop e quando vado sull'utility per settare il desktop mi appare sto messaggio di errore 

 *Quote:*   

> xfce settings manager error: no such plugin "backdrop"

 

cosa devo fare x sistemare il problema?

SOLUZIONE

lanciare il comando 

```
revdep-rebuild --pretend
```

 per capire se ci sono dipendenze "BROKEN" dopodiche procedere con la ricompilazione

nella fattispecie io ho lanciato 

```
emerge --oneshot thunar exo libwww xfdesktop
```

ciau e grazie alla comunità di gentoo

------------------Last edited by blackout314 on Sun Mar 18, 2007 3:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LastHope

Sarebbe più comodo sapere che cosa hai installato/disinstallato correttamente...

Se dici che è qualcosa del desktop...forse è possibile che devi ricompilare xfdesktop e dbus, oltre a xfce...

----------

## blackout314

in pratica ho tolto fox, kde-libs e kde-env (perche andavano in conflitto con le nuove versioni) pensavo che ricompilare xfce4 e qualche altro pacchetto "annesso" a xfce4 bastasse

invece xfce4 funziona in modo parziale

xfdesktop lho ricompilato ma non va

ora provo con dbus di cui ne ignoravo l'esistenza ed e' fermo alla 0.60-rc4 (mentre l'ultima versione e' la 1.00-rc1 o qualcosa del genere)

----------

## LastHope

Forse conviene anche se lanci un bel 

```

revdep-rebuild --pretend

```

, per vedere se non si è rotto qualcosa...mi sembra strano che i pacchetti di KDE possano inflenzare xfce, mentre non so cosa sia fox...

Spero sia dbus  :Smile: , è essenziale (a quanto ho letto) per avere le Desktop Icons su xfce...

----------

## blackout314

ohh!

grazie!!

sconoscevo questo comando!

che funzioni e' una sfida anche con amici miei "ubunt-isti" che mi sfottono! io che uso solo gentoo da 2 anni a questa parte (sul laptop)

cavolo grazie, mi aiuti a difendere gentoo =)

lo provo subito e faccio sapere

----------

## blackout314

ah.. mi da un mare di pacchetti e dipendenze "broken".. specie vecchie versioni di j2sdk e python (la 2.3 esempio)

mi da un mare di warning e mi dice di emergiare a mano??

che si fa in questi casi?

aggiornamento:

ho capito forse cosa fare

aggiorno (ricompilo) libwww thunar xfdesktop e exo con l'opzione

```
emerge --oneshot --nodep 
```

cosi' almeno ho letto altroveLast edited by blackout314 on Sun Mar 18, 2007 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LastHope

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> ah.. mi da un mare di pacchetti e dipendenze "broken".. specie vecchie versioni di j2sdk e python (la 2.3 esempio)
> 
> mi da un mare di warning e mi dice di emergiare a mano??
> 
> che si fa in questi casi?

 

Ahia  :Smile: 

Conviene se posti cosa ti dice, così ci rendiamo conto...bisogna fare attenzione ad aggiornare cose come il python, visto che emerge dipende proprio da lui  :Razz: ...

Devi stare attento quando disinstalli con 

```
emerge -C <nome Pacchetto>
```

perchè ti elimina solo il pacchetto, e non fa un controllo di eventuali pacchetti che dipendono da tale pacchetto!

Edit: --oneshot da quello che mi ricordo, dovrebbe essere usato solo per i pacchetti di tipo libreria, che sarebbe meglio che non venissero aggiunti nel world...thunar mi sa che non è di tipo libreria (poi magari mi sbaglio...posta il link da dove hai trovato ciò)

----------

## blackout314

io di solito uso invece

```
emerge --unmerge <nome_pacchetto>
```

ho sbagliato dunque?

infatti noto che ci sono dipendenze di cose molto old

openoffice 2.0.1

thunderbird e firefox 1.5 (old)

e altra robetta pacca

per il resto non c'e' nulla di particolarmente "interessante"

----------

## blackout314

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Edit: --oneshot da quello che mi ricordo, dovrebbe essere usato solo per i pacchetti di tipo libreria, che sarebbe meglio che non venissero aggiunti nel world...thunar mi sa che non è di tipo libreria (poi magari mi sbaglio...posta il link da dove hai trovato ciò)

 

me lo dice gentoo stessa dopo che lancio rep-rebuild

alla fine mi fa un emerge personalizzato che fallisce perche non trova la prima "dipendenza" di openoffice 2.0.1

quindi lho preso da la =) e sto "ricompilando" solo i pacchetti penso siano colpevoli

----------

## LastHope

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> io di solito uso invece
> 
> ```
> emerge --unmerge <nome_pacchetto>
> ```
> ...

 

Ripeto  :Smile: ...posta l'output di revedep-rebuild direttamente qui sul forum, così per vedere in che situazione sei  :Wink: .

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, emerge --unmerge e emerge -C son esattamente la stessa cosa...

----------

## crisandbea

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> ah.. mi da un mare di pacchetti e dipendenze "broken".. specie vecchie versioni di j2sdk e python (la 2.3 esempio)
> 
> mi da un mare di warning e mi dice di emergiare a mano??
> 
> che si fa in questi casi?
> ...

 

spero ovviamente che dando 

```
etc-update
```

 non ha nulla da aggiornare.

poi al tuo posto farei:

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge -pvtDuN world
```

 e magari lo posti se c'è qualcosa di anomalo,

e poi vediamo come va la cosa.

ciao

----------

## blackout314

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Ripeto ...posta l'output di revedep-rebuild direttamente qui sul forum, così per vedere in che situazione sei .
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, emerge --unmerge e emerge -C son esattamente la stessa cosa...

 

il problema e' molteplice perche non mi va nessun terminale grafico sotto xfce quindi devo switchare fra consolle e xfce (x firefox)

revdep-rebuild da un 6-7 file di output.. li pasto tutti? ne pasto parziali? quali?

ho una idea li metto su un mio sito

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.6_status

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.5_status

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.5_order

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

http://blackout.altervista.org/etc/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

----------

## crisandbea

onestamente dai file che hai postato non si capisce nulla. 

dovresti postare l'output preciso di 

```
 revdep-rebuild -p
```

ciao

----------

## blackout314

erano le xfce-extra/exo

che dopo la ricompilazione delle nuove "kdelib" si erano ... forse... impallate

ho lanciato

```
emerge --oneshot --nodep thunar exo libwww xfdesktop
```

 e dopo la ricompilazione e' andato tutto a buon fine

etc-update era gia' apposto

e sincronizzo spesso (anche se non giornalmente) il portage.. (diciamo ogni qual volta installo qualcosa)

grazie a tutti siete mitici.. metto solved al problema

----------

## blackout314

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> onestamente dai file che hai postato non si capisce nulla. 
> 
> dovresti postare l'output preciso di 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai perfettamente ragione  ma non potevo... ora cmq lo pasto  :Smile:  per dovere di cronaca

----------

## blackout314

eccolo (adesso ho il terminale sotto X)

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.1 =dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4 =dev-php5/pecl-pdo-mysql-1.0.1 =mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-1.5.0.5 =net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2 =net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r3 =xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r2 =xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3 =xfce-extra/exo-0.3.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.1".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## crisandbea

dai un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 dopo di che un 

```
emerge -pvtDuN world
```

e dopo vediamo cosa ne esce fuori.

ciao

----------

## blackout314

altro problema   :Shocked: 

adesso lancio

```
Fireblade ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://209.177.148.226/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: --filter=H_**/files/digest-*: unknown option

rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1013)

!!! Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

!!! that your SYNC statement is proper.

!!! SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

Fireblade ~ #

```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## LastHope

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> altro problema  
> 
> adesso lancio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Posta il contenuto di /etc/make.conf, anche se mi sa che non è quello...

Con tutti questi aggiornamenti, hai i file di configurazione a posto, giusto? (etc-update non segna nulla?)

Leggi il manuale di revedp-rebuild, o fai una ricerca sul forum...mi ricordo che c'era un problema per quanto riguardo i pacchetti binari...Last edited by LastHope on Sun Mar 18, 2007 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

significa che devi mettere in

```
 /etc/make.conf 
```

la seguente riga 

```
SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage 
```

dopo riprova.

nb: etc-update lo hai provato a dare??

ciao

----------

## blackout314

```
Fireblade ~ # vim /etc/make.conf

Fireblade ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: --filter=H_**/files/digest-*: unknown option

rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1013)

!!! Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

!!! that your SYNC statement is proper.

!!! SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

Fireblade ~ # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

Fireblade ~ #

```

----------

## crisandbea

non prendertela a  male, ma il contenuto di

```
 /etc/make.conf 
```

dove é ???

comunque prova :

```

1. emerge --oneshot sys-libs/ncurses

2. emerge rsync

3. etc-update

```

Last edited by crisandbea on Sun Mar 18, 2007 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackout314

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

USE="-gnome mysql gd alsa mozilla samba apache2 jpeg dvdr"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.2/gentoo-portage"

SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

```

il 192.168.1.2 lo uso da un mio amico quando devo syncare senza stressare i server di gentoo.. ma come vedete e' commentato

----------

## LastHope

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Fireblade ~ # vim /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

blackout314, per favore, posta il contenuto di /etc/make.conf...mi sembra strano che qualche tempo fa il sync andasse (e quindi, con ogni probabilità la linea c'era) e ora non va più, ed è scomparsa...mi sa che è qualcosaltro...

Hai anche portage aggiornato? Cosa ti dice:

```
emerge --pretend sys-apps/portage
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> make.conf
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> ...

 

deve essere SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## blackout314

credo di si... di avere il portage aggiornato

di solito (mi hanno insegnato cosi) lancio emerge --sync e poi emerge portage

cmq ecco il contenuto 

```
Fireblade ~ # emerge --pretend sys-apps/portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.2

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> credo di si... di avere il portage aggiornato
> 
> di solito (mi hanno insegnato cosi) lancio emerge --sync e poi emerge portage
> 
> cmq ecco il contenuto 
> ...

 

hai messo SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"  ???

hai eseguito 

```

1. emerge --oneshot sys-libs/ncurses

2. emerge rsync

3. etc-update 
```

Last edited by crisandbea on Sun Mar 18, 2007 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackout314

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> deve essere SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 

bho edit: non so che pensare... bho non ho idea perche non va piu il sync

```

Fireblade ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

USE="-gnome mysql gd alsa mozilla samba apache2 jpeg dvdr"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.2/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Fireblade ~ # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: --filter=H_**/files/digest-*: unknown option

rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1013)

!!! Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

!!! that your SYNC statement is proper.

!!! SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

```

----------

## blackout314

```
Fireblade ~ # emerge -p rsync

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.0-r3] USE="ipv6%* -xinetd%"

```

edit: scusate sono uno stupido

ERA questo il motivo

scusate ancora .. mi cospargo il capo di cenere

----------

## crisandbea

 *blackout314 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Fireblade ~ # emerge -p rsync
> 
> ...

 

non fare domande come risposta a domande che ti sono state fatte, sennò non ne usciamo +,  hai eseguito i 3 punti che ti ho elencati prima ??

ciao

----------

## blackout314

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> non fare domande come risposta a domande che ti sono state fatte, sennò non ne usciamo +,  hai eseguito i 3 punti che ti ho elencati prima ??
> 
> ciao

 

era questo il problema

dopo aver aggiornato RSYNC (ricompilando la 2.6.9 al posto della 2.6.0) tutto e' andato a buon fine

scusatemi e grazie

ho cambiato il titolo e postato in calce la soluzione al problema (nel primo mio post)

----------

